# Does cannabis make your penis go flaccid?



## avillax (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes, this has happened the last few times and it makes sense. Sometimes, I smoke some strains that make me go really horny, such as Critical Mass or some Mexican Sativas but with most hybrids, I feel I can go hard fast at the beginning and then randomly go flaccid out of nowhere, I have experienced this while masturbating as well as with my partner and it is definitely some weed strains.

Have you experienced this? I just turned 34 years old...


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Nov 9, 2016)

Only if it's a male plant


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 9, 2016)

Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 9, 2016)

All kidding aside, I think regular cannabis use has helped my virility. I'm 50 and still going strong.


----------



## ganjaguy66 (Dec 25, 2016)

I am 50 and have been smoking daily since the 70's. Never, ever had a problem. Cannabis enhances sex for me and my girl.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> All kidding aside, I think regular cannabis use has helped my virility. I'm 50 and still going strong.


You only have weeks, maybe months to go, and then you will have to add a new drug into your life called Cialis.
Been there. done that.
Good luck


----------



## zoic (Dec 25, 2016)

avillax said:


> Yes, this has happened the last few times and it makes sense


Me also. If I am too high my minds wanders too much. LOL. I am 60 in a few months.


----------



## zoic (Dec 25, 2016)

Jimdamick said:


> You only have weeks, maybe months to go, and then you will have to add a new drug into your life called Cialis.
> Been there. done that.
> Good luck


Not really. Zinc works much better and it is actually good for you, not to mention, much cheaper than boner pills. I tried the boner pills a few times but I did not like the "chemical buzz" feeling.


----------



## ismann (Dec 25, 2016)

Never noticed... unlike alcohol.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 25, 2016)

Like Zoic says, Zinc. I'm 62, smoked cigs for almost 50 years and wake up hard as a rock every morning. Need to find a new woman that will make use of it tho. 

Sounds like circulation problems or low T avillax. Junk food is really bad for virility as well so maybe healthier eating is the way to go.

I'd be worried at 34.


----------



## zoic (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes, a good diet goes a long way to feeling better and healthier. Before I starting taking Zinc and when I used to eat too much processed food I was so tired that it would take me all night to do what I used to do all night. I actually cut back to every second day for Zinc because I was feeling a bit too randy if I took it daily.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 25, 2016)

I've been taking zinc since my 20s but had stopped for some time. Then a few years back started having to get up 3 or 4 times a night to pee a tiny bit so got back on it and fixed that problem. I also take Saw Palmetto daily and between the two got my PSA number down as the doc was wanting me to go for a prostate biopsy. Tips for anyone going for a PSA test. No ejaculation for 3 days before the test and avoid doing anything like riding a bike as that puts pressure on the prostate and irritates it raising the PSA. The doctor who invented that test now claims it is used wrong and causing a lot more aggressive treatments than are needed to cure cancers that are likely not there. Greedy surgeons and the capitalistic medical system loves finding ways to make money even if it screws you up. Same thing with mammograms for the ladies.

Selenium is another mineral that is good for heart and prostate health. Like zinc it's pretty cheap.

My daily list of things I take to help this aging body out is, Zinc citrate 50mg, selenium, iron, 2 - Omega3 gel caps, VitA+B gel caps, B3, magnesium citrate, B-complex with a B-12 under the tongue at bedtime with my melatonin, St. John's Wort for depression, Saw Palmetto, 5-HTP for fibro and twice daily 500mg vit C.

I make my own "00" caps of tumeric root, MSM, (methylsulfonylmethane), to help with arthritis.

To prevent another stroke and fend off the dementia that my birth mother died from, I eat a lot of coconut oil and other healthy oils like pumpkin seed, (great for the prostate and high in Mg), avacodo, walnut, (also great for the prostate and the brain). No canola oil in our house with peanut oil or coconut oil for baking. Coconut oil is great for frying too and has very little taste. Organic expelled oils are best.

Love peanut butter but good old Skippy is all hydrogenated oils so I buy Adam's natural peanut butter that you have to mix up and keep in the fridge to keep it mixed. Local clover honey too.

Haven't eaten at McDonalds for over 30 years and avoid deep fried foods like the plague they are. No pop either and diet coke is worse for you than regular tho it's shit as well as they use high fructose corn syrup which promotes fatty liver disease even in children, obesity and diabetes. There's a new form of HFCS out now that just says fructose on food labels but is 90% fructose from GMO corn so watch for that.

Any processed food is going to age you faster and get you on the treadmill to multiple pharma drugs that will keep you alive longer until your bank account is drained then you'll die a painful death when you can't afford them any more. 

I could go on for pages but if you care about your health you'll do a little research and shop carefully.

I am on no pharma drugs and rarely even take an aspirin. Haven't had a cold or flu in decades and will never get a flu shot. Tylenol will blow out your liver.

Stay healthy out there!


----------



## zoic (Dec 25, 2016)

Awesome, nice list of "the right things". I am surprised you did not mention Vitamin D Oil. That has been very helpful for me and a lot of people seem to miss it. I take Baclofen, a muscle relaxer. Even with magnesium 2x daily I would still get muscle clenching and cramps that wake me up 2-3 times a night.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 26, 2016)

I use magnesium oil for cramps in my hands and feet but also take the magnesium citrate caps. Mg is a badly neglected part of our diets and most people are deficient in it and D3 as well. I do take D3 in tablet form. And coral calcium caps too

Magnesium oil is just magnesium chloride in pure water. 450g/L. Use it anywhere on your body to absorb the Mg and if it irritates then dilute in half. Way cheaper to buy the MgCl at a health food store or you can order it through most pharmacies and it's likely cheaper that way. At half strength use it in a spray bottle. Epsom salts make a great hot bath soak to for joint and muscle pain. 2 cups and stay in for 45 min to detox and absorb the Mg and S. Great for a foot bath too.

Low potassium and calcium can trigger cramps too. My wife got a tumor on one of her adrenal glands and it caused her K to crash and her blood pressure to go thru the roof. Damn near died and was having hallucinations got totally screwed up. A very rare condition called Conn's Syndrome. Just lucky that the doc we had at the time was discussing it with a colleague back in South Africa and he told him to test for it. Lots more tests to find out which gland it was on as you need one to live. Oh, she was having serious cramping all over too.

Make my own colloidal silver too. Fixed a serious tooth infection in a couple days and the wife uses it for her chickens and stopped a nasty respiratory infection in her flock of 40 by adding lots to their water. Running low but need to cook up some cocobudder with a bunch of old trim and bud left overs. Now that shit is good for what ails ya!


----------



## zoic (Dec 26, 2016)

I started with Magnesium Biglycinate at night, then later added Magnesium Malate in the AM. I am trying to make sure I take 300mg daily since it also helps absorption of Vitamin D. Magnesium Citrate seems to be to most common one in a lot of health food stores around here. I cannot seem to find anyone who knows which type of magnesium is best for absorption of Vitamin D.


----------



## jay5coat (Dec 26, 2016)

36 here been smoking since I was 15 and can say it's not the weed lol.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 26, 2016)

zoic said:


> I started with Magnesium Biglycinate at night, then later added Magnesium Malate in the AM. I am trying to make sure I take 300mg daily since it also helps absorption of Vitamin D. Magnesium Citrate seems to be to most common one in a lot of health food stores around here. I cannot seem to find anyone who knows which type of magnesium is best for absorption of Vitamin D.


I don't think you need anything to help absorption of D3 tho you should have D3 with calcium to help it's absorption. To get Ca into the bones where it belongs it should be taken with the D3 and vit K2. Cheap calcium tablets that use calcium sulfate or the carbonate form leave the calcium floating around in your blood where it can deposit in your blood vessels and build up plaque which leads to arterial blockages and possible blood clots. K2 is pretty expensive but you can buy calcium supplements that come with the appropriate amounts of D3 and K2. I generally take most of my supplements with food so hopefully there's decent absorption but I like to take mineral supplements a half hour before meals along with a small glass of pure apple juice that has a Tbsp of real apple cider vinegar and a drop of iodine in it. The ACV, usually Braggs, stimulates stomach acid and bile production to help with the digestion of the coming meal. Us older folks don't absorb vitamins etc as well as we used to so it may be helping.

Iodine is important for the thyroid especially with the particles of radioactive iodine floating around from the nuclear disaster in Fukushima Japan. If you, like almost everyone, is deficient in iodine any hot particles of iodine you inhale will settle in the thyroid and can lead to cancer there.

A few years ago my best friend died of pancreatic cancer and I got into researching natural treatments and preventatives. Should I end up with cancer I'll be saying no to chemo and radiation treatments and use various alternatives of which cannabis will be the main one I incorporate. A good place to research stuff like that is NaturalNews.com. They have a science blog where you can find all sorts of info on natural healing and preventative measures. They've gone hard right on their political views but I ignore most of that and concentrate on the health articles. They are pro-pot tho and that's nice. I get their newsletter and follow up articles I have interest in.


----------



## mauricem00 (Dec 26, 2016)

I 60 and use those little blue "happy pills" but I find that cannabis improves performance and experience


----------



## zoic (Dec 26, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> I don't think you need anything to help absorption of D3 tho you should have D3 with calcium to help it's absorption


I have read this is many places possibly even on Natural News. Basically what I have read goes something like this:



> Magnesium converts *vitamin D* into its active form so that it can *help* calcium *absorption* and *help* prevent clogged arteries by drawing calcium out of the blood and soft tissues back into the bones where it is needed to build healthy bone structure." Nutrients act in a synergistic way in the body.


Right, so it helps absorption, but differently than the way I worded it. Thanks.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm usually taking my coral calcium, which is calcium, magnesium and whatever else coral is made out of along with the D. Sure hope they aren't getting the coral from a living reef. They're in enough trouble already. lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 27, 2016)

fkme..im only 46 and listening to all the stuff you guys take is depressing..lol


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 27, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> fkme..im only 46 and listening to all the stuff you guys take is depressing..lol


Try St. John's Wort for your depression. Works for me.


----------



## zoic (Dec 27, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> fkme..im only 46 and listening to all the stuff you guys take is depressing..lol


Don't worry, most people do not NEED to take this much stuff. I take most of it to treat my MS symptoms. I am deemed too old to get the cure so I can only treat the disease symptoms. Fucking age discrimination if you ask me.


----------

